# Our Micro Van that covers 6,000 miles per annum ..Owned 9 years ..Breakdowns 0



## Ian Thomas (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Tookey (Mar 16, 2021)

Very cool camper   . Mitsubishi/Toyota?


----------



## mark61 (Mar 16, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Very cool camper   . Mitsubishi/Toyota?



Yes. What a sweet van. 

Bedford Rascal or Suzuki Super carry.


----------



## Ian Thomas (Mar 16, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Very cool camper   . Mitsubishi/Toyota?


Suzuki Super Carry Demountable


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 16, 2021)

Love it and love the colour too!


----------



## Ian Thomas (Mar 16, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Love it and love the colour too!


Took ages to pick colour ! But when paint dried colour was a shock ! But got used to her after 3 years in her new colours ...Easy spot at shows etc xx


----------



## myvanwy (Mar 16, 2021)

Looks very similar to Helen Mirren (Susan Calman). But I bet Helen will not be on the road next year. Quite a few corrosion issues underneath and then she takes it out on Pendine.
Looking good.


----------



## Ian Thomas (Mar 16, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Looks very similar to Helen Mirren (Susan Calman). But I bet Helen will not be on the road next year. Quite a few corrosion issues underneath and then she takes it out on Pendine.
> Looking good.


Weld Weld Weld .... keep them on the road xx


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 16, 2021)

Ian Thomas said:


> Took ages to pick colour ! But when paint dried colour was a shock ! But got used to her after 3 years in her new colours ...Easy spot at shows etc xx



Just so much nicer than the sea of white, grey and beige colours you normally get with most production line motorhomes and campers


----------



## Ian Thomas (Mar 16, 2021)

You clearly are a person of impeccable taste xx


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 16, 2021)

Ian Thomas said:


> You clearly are a person of impeccable taste xx



Nope, sorry, you can't borrow a tenner


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 16, 2021)

dont know about the colour   HOWEVER I AM GREEN........it looks lovely always wanted one of those.....i think they are so cute......enjoy


----------



## Red Dwarf (Mar 16, 2021)

What a great van! As Marie noted, so good to see some colour. What is it with white, white or white?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice van.


----------



## Ian Thomas (Mar 16, 2021)

It’s her MOT tomorrow so fingers crossed for her x


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 16, 2021)

Lets all sing green sleaves.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 16, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Lets all sing green sleaves.



Use yer hanky Trev!


----------



## mickymost (Mar 16, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Use yer hanky Trev!




Dirty bugger


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 21, 2021)

Looks great love the colour


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 21, 2021)

profiterole said:


> I wouldn't really call it "micro" though.



Show us something smaller then...?


----------



## Steve and Julie (Mar 23, 2021)

We had a Renault kango pop top now that was small . Nice van we looked at Bambi before we got the kango


----------

